# Moebius Flying Sub engine fan thingees



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

As seen in Rob's Flying Sub-o-rama thread - 

These are some etched steel fan 'thingees' that I picked up at a local surplus place here in LA. Even the guy who runs the place didn't know what they were for, but the common thought is they are something from a motor that the wiring was wrapped around.










Doesn't really matter cause they look like they were made for the Moebius Flying Sub's engine cans.




























They are a drop fit between the two posts on the engine cans and it is so thin (.014") you don't really need to do anything except center them and glue them in place with a drop of Cyano.










Here's the deal - a set of two is $1.00. Yep, a buck. My savings are your savings. To keep things simple on everyone, what we're going to do is this:

If you are interested, reply to this thread. I will send you a PM in a day or so that will have my snail mail address.

Send a dollar and a self-addressed, stamped envelope to me, and I'll send you the thingees the day after I get it. I'll tape them to a piece of card stock so they don't get bent. And they're so light, I think a regular 41 cent (or whatever it is now) will do. If you are outside the US and need a set, lemme know and we'll figure something out. 

For something so cheap, it's not worth doing the PayPal thing. Besides, when we were building the Aurora kit way back when, we were sending in SASE's for all sorts of stuff we saw in Starlog and comic books and junk like that.

Gene


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

*Flying Sub engine fan thingees -Put me down*

Hi Gene, Please put me down for 2 sets if that's ok? :thumbsup:
Hot Damn! :tongue:

- Ben


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> As seen in Rob's Flying Sub-o-rama thread -
> 
> These are some etched steel fan 'thingees' that I picked up at a local surplus place here in LA. Even the guy who runs the place didn't know what they were for, but the common thought is they are something from a motor that the wiring was wrapped around.
> 
> ...


Hi Gene, could I get two sets? Thank you very much.:wave:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in for a couple of sets too.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Gene..Those look much better than what I came up with.
One set please.

Steve


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang, those are neat!

I'd like to get one set as well.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for finding them. 2 sets please.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like a set, if there are any left!


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

ill take two sets please


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OK, PM's sent to everyone here (and a few who PM'd me). Please let me know if you want a set in the thread. I don't want to fill up the PM box. Thanks.

Gene


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

PM me with your address so I can send a SSAE sent for a set for me. Those look like the cooling fins for the bottom of hot running FETS like we use at my work. But your look hella cooler. Thanks Gene.. Milt


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Gene 

I would be interested in a set . We will have to arrange ourselve a bit cause I live in Montreal, canada.

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Please PM me, or send me an e-mail. ( [email protected] ).

Would love a set, if possible.

Thanks.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'd like 2 sets please!

Drew


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I'd like 2 sets as well, please PM me with your address so I can send you the money and a sase.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## bangalor1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Gene, I would likea couple of sets as well if these are still available Thanks!! Gary


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OK, everybody has had their inquiries replied to. I still have something like 15 sets left if anybody else wants one or two.

Later,

Gene


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Gene, I and my fellow modelers here in Marietta would like to buy 10 (ten) sets if at all possible. I will cover any extra postage with a bigger envelope and such.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'd be interested in a set here in the UK if we can sort something out.

Iain


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Put me down for a set, please.


----------



## Wilkster (Mar 13, 2002)

I'd like 2 sets thanks

I live in Ottawa,Canada

Gerry


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Well, that was quick. 50 sets *sold out* like that. I'm going to have to go out and get some more over the weekend. If you got a PM from me, your order is good and I have the parts here. Just send in the money/envelopes.

As for the people who didn't get in on the first batch.....hmmm... in the meantime, I guess you can just reply to the thread and I'll keep a list going. I'll send y'all a PM when I get some more. I should be able to get some this weekend, but work has a way of popping up and spoiling my weekends. I'll keep you updated.

Gene


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

If you're into doing it, selling a "box-o-greeblees" with these and random other bits and pieces you pick up at your surplus stores would probably be a good seller around the SF modeller's boards. I have no clue where to look in this area of the country.

For the "fan" pieces when you have more; I'm a bit lazy, do you do paypal? I understand extra handling charges may apply. OK I'm a lot lazy. But mailing SASEs is so 60s.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven't started the model yet, heck haven't even bought it yet, but I plan to. I'll take two sets when you get some more. 

Why two? 'Cuz knowing me I'll screw at least one of them up!!

Vindi


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I would like two sets, thanks


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Gene -

I would be interested in two sets if you end up getting some more. 
Thank you very much for the offer, that is very nice of you!

Kirk


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Count me in for one set


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OK guys, I'm dropping the first group (something like 7 people, total) in the mail today. Mostly local people from LA area. Since you didn't include your 'handle', I can't match everyone up to the responses here.

I'm still planning on going out and getting some more this weekend. When I do, I'll start sending out PM's again with my address.

Later,

Gene


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Since I'm a latecomer to this thread, I'm gonna want 3 sets (because I'm gonna keep my third FS-1 build for one of these fine days after I retire). :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OK, I have more of these 'in stock' now and I've replied to the latest requests. Feel free to order some more.

Gene


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Whoa I just saw the thread and how fast the thingees went. :freak:
Is there still a chance of getting a set?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd like two sets if you still have them. Please PM me with your address.

My Thanks

Louis


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Howdy!

If you get more I would like 2 sets!

Thanks!

Mark Dean


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Plenty left, PM's replied to. And a few more in the mail...... Some of the West Coast people should have gotten theirs by now.....

Gene


----------



## SPIVEYA (May 8, 2003)

I would like to purchase 4 sets for my brother and I can you send me the info?

Thanks Adam Spivey


----------



## Jericoeagle1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi I'd like two sets as well Please PM me with your address, Thanks!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dang! These things are shipping out as fast as...as...Flying Sub engine fan thingees!! :hat:


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd like 2 sets plz


----------



## nomad2265 (May 1, 2009)

Would like two sets please.

Thanks,
PJB


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Put me down for 5 sets please!

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Email sent for 2 please!

New Bedford, MA


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Forgot to say my set arrived safe n sound, and say thanks again!

Bad me!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> OK, everybody has had their inquiries replied to. I still have something like 15 sets left if anybody else wants one or two.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Gene


Gene, I ment to say thank you for my two sets, they got here fast and look great.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Gene
I hope it isn't too late for me. I'd like to have 2 sets.
The problem is: I live in Brazil.
How could we deal with that?


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Can I get 2 sets too please.:wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'll take two pair if you still have some left. One pair if you're really low!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I got a PM the other day asking if I still have some of these left. I then noticed some posts here from September that I don't think I replied to - my bad.

I do still have plenty of these things left..... So, if anybody is still interested, PLEASE SEND ME A PM. I promise I'll check the PM box better. Same deal as before - send me a PM and I'll e-mail you with my address. Still only doing the cash/S.A.S.E. thing. But it seems to have worked before.......

Fernando, we'll figure something out.......

Gene


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

PM sent


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Dave P and Mihail - Your fan blade thingees are in the mail today......

Gene


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Got mine last Saturday. Thanks, Gene!


----------

